# Injection pump part # for an 83 TD



## 5505055 (Oct 14, 2013)

Does anyone know what the part number is for an 83 1.6TD injection pump?

Thank you


----------



## Islero (May 12, 2014)

Model? assuming 1.8 td engines are all the same on '83 VWs this is what shows up in the VagCat Parts list 068130107JX

http://www.vagcat.com/epc/


----------

